# Frequency setting on MK Sound SUR-95T



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a pair of these, and the frequency response spec. for these speakers is 87hz. So I decided to set them to 90hz in the crossover settings.

I contacted MK Sound tech support for advice on the crossover setting for them, but they said they should be set at 80hz since they are THX-speakers. Is this accurate? Should I totally disregard the freqency response spec. on the speakers? Do they matter at all?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

It does seem like a contradiction. I am by no means an expert on THX certification, however with the 95T being a THX certified speaker, I would follow M&K's recommendation for 80Hz crossover.

How do you like the tripole speakers, they look like a cool design.


----------



## L1977 (Jul 23, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> It does seem like a contradiction. I am by no means an expert on THX certification, however with the 95T being a THX certified speaker, I would follow M&K's recommendation for 80Hz crossover.
> 
> How do you like the tripole speakers, they look like a cool design.


Yeah, I have always gone by the specs on the speaker, but this is weird..:gulp: But actually, I think the 950 system sounds better crossed over at 90hz. I love the tripoles, they sound great anywhere you place them! :T


----------

